

We did Not get 100,000 downloads for our Windows 8 app - eibrahim
http://www.emadibrahim.com/2012/11/11/we-did-not-get-100000-downloads-for-our-windows-8-app/

======
mkr-hn
> _I am TIRED of Microsoft disappointing me over and over and over_

Were you expecting Microsoft to promote this for you?

My eBooks have less than 100 sales. Is that the fault of Amazon's KDP? The
website doesn't say what your app is. You didn't say what "GTD" means.

~~~
eibrahim
I am not disappointed at Microsoft for my sales. I am disappointed that
windows phone didn't succeed, that surface RT is slow and overpriced, that web
development is always catching up to rails, php and python frameworks, that
azure is several years late, that they still don't have a good respone to the
ipad or the iphone, that bing doesn't match google, that web office sucks,
that IE sucks, that there is no answer to apple tv, that i spent 45 minutes
trying to play a video from my surface on my xbox then gave up, switched to
apple tv clicked 2 or 3 times and 10 seconds and $4.99 later my movie was
playng etc... etc...

This is coming from a .net developer, so I DO WANT microsoft to succeed. I
want some good competition.

------
Locke1689
OK, maybe you should do a _little_ marketing. I have no idea what GTD stands
for, why I should care if your app is the best "GTD" app, and why I should get
a GTD app in the first place.

And I may like it if you explained it a little bit!

~~~
mkr-hn
Back when I still followed blogging blogs, I saw a guest post on ProBlogger
(an old, somewhat past-its-prime blog) extolling the benefits of PLR. PLR
this, PLR that. The author _loved_ PLR and wanted to tell the world how great
it is.

The post was followed by 100 comments asking the author to define PLR.

~~~
ahi
Private Labelling Rights?

~~~
mkr-hn
Yes

------
jimparkins
"THE BEST GTD© APP ON WINDOWS 8"

This may be relevant or it may not but: The homepage of their website I think
needs some work. The above slogan is all the text apart from the carousel. I
had absolutely no idea what GTD was (as it was not explained) and no idea why
it was copyrighted. Then I did not want to click the link to get it now as I
did not know what I was getting.

------
nathanpc
I really thought about getting into Windows 8, sadly Microsoft disappointed me
several times. The biggest one was the Windows Phone 8 launch, which made my
development device (a HTC Titan) stuck in WP 7.5.

I've been successful on Android, but I really hate the fragmentation.

I've tried BlackBerry development (got a PlayBook to develop on) and after 2
months working on a app using their HTML5 library bbUI.js my app started to
misbehave because of a bug on that library. After 2 more weeks trying to
correct this problem I couldn't correct the bug and my problem just became
bigger. So I rage quit.

I've been trying a bit of iOS development, but Objective-C is giving me a hard
time.

~~~
fnayr
That's funny, coming from Objective-C I find programming for Android
difficult. Xcode is so friendly. The tools for making programming for Android
easy don't seem to be there (from my limited experience). What's giving you
trouble with ObjC?

~~~
pjmlp
I still don't see what is hard with Android development, but maybe it likes on
my liking for Java/C++ development tools.

------
arihant
Apart from explaining what GTD is, you might wanna make new screenshots. From
the third screenshot on the website, it makes it looks like over 75% of the
screen is about GTD and Getting to Know the app. It looks like some info
handout for GTD and your app - maybe make some dummy todo tasks which users
can relate to?

The disappointing sales is totally your fault. Measure what you did wrong and
fix it - before a million other great GTD apps come to Win 8. The GTD apps on
every platform are unbelievably powerful and don't make mistakes you're
making. I for one, will not let a product handle my life whose creator did not
care to spend more than 5 minutes taking app store screenshots.

~~~
eibrahim
I have 5 screenshots in the store so I am not sure what you are talking about.
Can you elaborate?

see [http://apps.microsoft.com/webpdp/en-
US/app/taskorami/62a3828...](http://apps.microsoft.com/webpdp/en-
US/app/taskorami/62a38283-5793-4e7e-94d0-9f05cae01b76)

------
waxjar
I missed the point of this post. I felt like it was going to point out
something Microsoft did wrong, but it didn't.

Other than some publicity for the app, I don't know what this article wants to
accomplish.

------
Joeboy
For the mystified, apparently GTD® stands for Getting Things Done and is a
"groundbreaking work-life management system".

<http://www.davidco.com/about-gtd>

~~~
mkr-hn
Which introduces all kinds of questions not answered on the product page. Good
case for hiring a copywriter.

------
pjmlp
Thanks for making me google to try to understand what the hell GTD means.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Thanks for sharing your experiences. It always helps to hear all sides of the
story.

------
energythief
What is a GTD app? Failing to explain a key acronym is not inspiring.

------
eibrahim
thanks for all the comments and suggestions. I know the website and copy needs
work and I know I need to do some marketing... We will get there...

